# Winx and Pilot have a teeny new friend!



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Meet Hunter! Our granddaughter has been begging for a kitten and we finally gave in. He's 2 months old and small enough to hold in one hand.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

awe...how cute..


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE black kitties!!!! I’ve got two. And a tortie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

